# Luces Navidad y el Mando de funciones



## rogerv (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola a todos! El echo es que me he comprado dos cajitas de luces de navidad esas que dicen"rice lights" que son muy pequeñitas. La question es que las quiero tener fijas, he abierto el controlador y con el tester he mirado el voltaje de las salidas del mandito y son las siguientes:
-Luces1 120v
-Luces2 120v
-Luces3 120v
-Luces4 120V
-Cable5 comun

He pensado que al  juntar dos cables de 120V estarian andando a 220 (como las vitros que llevan dos cables de 120 y el neutro)

Los he sacado todos he juntado del uno al quatro en fase y el cable 5 en neutro y lo he conectado a la corriente de casa. Funcionan fijas pero hacen mas luz que antes, me da miedo quemar las luces, las he tenido 5 minutos funcionando y no les pasado nada. 
Bueno  preguntas xd:
-Como puede ser que las salidas del mando sean de 120V? si no hay ni transformadores ni nada,solo hay 4 diodos, un condensador una resistencia del condensador y otra para la entrada del chip que lo controla

-Se me estropearan las luces?


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 16, 2010)

Serialas, conecta un cable de una línea a fase, el otro extremo de ese a otro cable de otra y el extremo que te queda a neutro. Para eso necesito que me digas la resistencia de cada línea y las bombillas que tienen, suponiendo que van en serie. Si todas las ristras son iguales en ohm, en cada ristra caerían 110 V, menos que lo otro. Aun así sube fotos del circuito para ver que es exactamente, ya que echo en falta TRIAC's para manejar el circuito. También me suena a rectificador y que trabaje con dc.
Aun así, yo no la liaría con bombillas de navidad, son como ignitores. De hecho, si les rompes el vidrio y no el filamento, las cortas, las metes en un petardo y le das 12V, explota. Pero no quiero dar ideas...

Josefe17

P.D. Ya pensando en Navidades... Si queda más de un mes. Hasta la Constitución (después de los exámenes; 6 diciembre) no hay tutía. Si ahora todo es consumismo y márketing.


----------



## rogerv (Nov 17, 2010)

Te pongo unas cuantas fotos para que veas un poco todo:





















Tu me dijiste que pusiera los cables en serie pero no se como ya que todos los cables estan conectados por un extremo al comun y por el otro al controlador asi que tengo quatro cables de control y uno comun para los quatro.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 18, 2010)

¿Un comúm para cada línea o para todas?
Si es así, interesa más modificar el circuito para que dé la tensión el directamente antes que nada. Para eso necesito fotos muy buenas del PCB arriba y abajo y la nuemración de los transistores.
Josefe17


----------



## algp (Nov 18, 2010)

Solo una recomendacion..... si el juego de luces es intermitente y deseas hacerlo permanentemente encendido puede ser conveniente reducir la potencia que va a disipar cada lampara, para que duren por lo menos hasta Bajada de Reyes.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2010)

el otro dia estuve haciendo "algo" con una cosa parecida.
una placa similar que manejaba leds .
el tema es que en modo fijas daba menos luz que si yo puenteaba el transistor de salida .
CON ESO SE DEDUCE que la placa maneja las luces por pulsos , de ese modo controla los efectos e intensidades.
la magia de el chip que tiene en el medio .


----------



## rogerv (Nov 19, 2010)

pues asi no tengo problema, yo tengo que controlar las luces desde unos dimers conectados al pc.. si por ejemplo en el software lo programo para que nunca supere el 70% o 60 ya estaria vajando el voltaje sin cargarmelas...


----------



## nemesismx10 (Dic 19, 2010)

Lograste hacer la disminucion de voltaje?

Estaria bien un tema de luces de navidad con un microcontrolador y unos leds no crees?

Bueno regresando al tema creo que seria mejor como comentaba Josefe17 que las pusieras en serie 2 lineas para que esos 220V se dividieran para cada linea.

Suerte!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 8, 2014)

Hola estoy trabajando con una plaquita controladoras de luces Led navideñas, la cual tiene 4 canales. Según leí los componente Driver de potencia son SRC (tiristores)

Mi pregunta es quiero conectarlo a una fuente de 12V pero el tema es que lleva una *resistencia Sync* (resistencia de 2MΩ) ¿es necesario que vaya a *ac*? y si es SI puede ir a 12 Volts

el tema es solo tengo 16 led y ademas lo quiero hacer seguro 

Saludso


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola estoy trabajando con una plaquita controladoras de luces Led navideñas, la cual tiene 4 canales. Según leí los componente Driver de potencia son SRC (tiristores)
> 
> Mi pregunta es quiero conectarlo a una fuente de 12V pero el tema es que lleva una *resistencia Sync* (resistencia de 2MΩ) ¿es necesario que vaya a *ac*? y si es SI puede ir a 12 Volts
> 
> ...



Supongo que si, también supongo que habrá que adaptar el valor de la resistencia.

La muestra de la frecuencia de línea debe ser para generar el clock 

Si la conectas mediante un transformador habrá que verificar con cual salida del mismo funciona, por lo de la fase *! Vio ¡*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 8, 2014)

exactamente *fogonazo* la resistencia *R123* es para la sincronizacion o sea como los relojes eléctrico es el oscilador... 

La otra pregunta porque de momento quedara como luz navideña, pero veo que tiene un barrido parecido al de un motor paso a paso tipo bipolar y me preguntaba si podre usar un *TIP106* y controlar uno de impresora *???*

No prometo foto porque con quilombo que tengo de celulares no se cual es para sacar fotos y para sacar una foto que no se vea un pomo no tiene sentido.

saludo


----------

